# Investigator Steven Sandberg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Investigator*
*Steven Matin Sandberg*
Aitkin County Sheriff's Office, Minnesota

End of Watch: Sunday, October 18, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 60

*Tour:* 24 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Officer's handgun

*Offender:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Investigator Steve Sandberg was shot and killed while guarding a prisoner at St. Cloud Hospital, in St. Cloud, Minnesota.

The prisoner was in custody in connection with a domestic assault in Aitkin County. At approximately 5:15 am the subject attacked and disarmed Investigator Sandberg in the hospital room. The man then fatally shot Investigator Sandberg with his own service weapon.

Another deputy was able to subdue the subject with a Taser. The man died a short time later from an unknown cause.

Investigator Sandberg had served with Aitkin County Sheriff's Office for 24 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Scott Turner
Aitkin County Sheriff's Office
217 2nd Street NW
Aitkin, MN 56431

Phone: (218) 927-7435

Read more: Investigator Steven Matin Sandberg


----------

